# apache22, virtualhosts, rewrite_module



## abarmot (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have some problems in setting rewrite_module. It simply doesn't work. Drupal CMS doesn't see it.
Please, point to my mistakes.

So, I have:
FreeBSD 6.3
Apache22 with name based virtual hosts.

Apache is compiled with rewrite_module and loads it at startup.
*apachectl -M* shows this module in loaded modules.

Here is my Directory configuration in httpd.conf

```
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride All
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>
```

Here is my httpd-vhosts.conf file:

```
NameVirtualHost *:80
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin xxx@xxx.xxx
    DocumentRoot "/usr/local/www/apache22/data/xxx/www"
    ServerName xxx.xxx
    ServerAlias www.xxx.xxx
    ErrorLog "/usr/local/www/apache22/data/xxx/error.log"
    CustomLog "/usr/local/www/apache22/data/xxx/access.log" common
    RewriteEngine On
    RewriteOptions Inherit
</VirtualHost>
```

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## abarmot (Jun 23, 2009)

this is solution:

```
<Directory "/usr/local/www/apache22/data/xxx/www">
    AllowOverride All
</Directory>
```


----------

